# Tuxedo Royale, Middlesbrough, August 2014



## Black (Aug 23, 2014)

TSS Dover 1965 - 1977
Earl Siwood 1977 - 1982
Sol Express 1982 - 1993
Tuxedo Royale 1993 - now

The Tuxedo Royale is an ex,
Roll On Roll Off (RORO) car ferry 1965 - 1993.
Built by Swan Hunters and launched in 1965,
169 feet long by 57 feet wide (beam) with a tare weight of 3602 tons. 
Power was by twin screw, steam turbines
with a maximum speed of 19.5 knots. 
The Tuxedo Royale, became a night club 1993 - 2005.
Been based at Middlehaven, Middlesbrough (although went north for a brief time).
The vessel is currently at the redundant Able UK yard,
rusting and worse for wear having been stripped by pikies or trashed by chavs.
The vessel is listing and has sunk resting on the bottom,
fills with water as the tide rises or falls.

Once down below decks,
the ceilings and walls show marks from water while the floor is full of sludge
theres a stench of stagnant water and the sound of rushing water through a breach in the hull
this gives an eerie feeling as if Your on the Titanic. 
While I was on the vessel, water rose by at least 2 metres
thinking I was there before now its below water. 
The vessels fate remains uncertain,
although ideas have been put forward.




bow



starboard (right) and port (left)

 



 


stern



bridge







 



 





Lounges or bars















below decks (Titanic scenes)

 



 














showing the submerged vessel


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 23, 2014)

I rather like this, good job on something a bit different from the norm, lovely shots aswel especially like the glow of purple and green


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice little mooch that...


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't see anything other than scrap for this one sadly.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sad to see the Royale in this state I knew its sister ship the Princess when it was moored on the Tyne but sadly it has been scraped.I agree with Ben and can only see the knackers yard as its future but on the bright side you got some great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's different, such a shame!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flickster (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for sharing this. I remember the days when I used to go clubbing on the two Tuxedo boats. To see this vessel end up like this is heartbreaking


----------



## Geordielad (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah the good old Tuxedo Royale i remember this ship very well i use to work on it as a doorman. I also drank in this ship a few times. Its a shame to see it like this now  Thank you so much  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIgBt1hjDKc[/ame] also this video will show what she was like back in the day


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2014)

Geordielad said:


> Ah the good old Tuxedo Royale i remember this ship very well i use to work on it as a doorman. I also drank in this ship a few times. Its a shame to see it like this now  Thank you so much  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIgBt1hjDKc also this video will show what she was like back in the day



Thanks for the memories this video got my few remaining brain cells going!!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 1, 2014)

Thats cool that....I wanna do a ship. Thanks for the inspiration mate.


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 1, 2014)

I pressume it stopped being used as a ferry in 1993 because of the channel tunnel opening.


----------

